# Biggest Renewal Hike?



## Nanoman

Another years no claims, should be cheaper right?

Got my renewal through for nearly 10x what I paid previous year...










Anyone had worse than this? 1st Central in case anyone wondered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

That is shocking, whatever happened to the days when age,experience and a no claims bonus build up meant something. For what car is it, a Ferrari? Now that I could understand.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Surely that's a mistake??? :doublesho


----------



## MDC250

An Insurance Company taking the proverbial come renewal time? I'm shocked 

About the only good thing with Insurers is there are lots of them so you know what you have to do.


----------



## MagpieRH

I had something similar with first insurers - you're no longer in their target market (or they've changed it) but rather than not offer you a premium, they offer one you're very unlikely to accept.
Unfortunately NCB doesn't seem to reduce your premium after the first 3 or 4 years, it just prevents it going up by as much as it would otherwise. I'm not convinced it's the massive bonus it's claimed to be


----------



## Brian1612

Mines went from £380 to £475 for my modded Abarth. Stuck it in the comparison sites and found £338 as my lowest quote excluding mods. 

Phoned Admiral up, told them I had a quote for £338 (didn't mention without mods) and they matched it without issue. Even reduced my excess from £250 to £200 also


----------



## GleemSpray

My renewal was about £70 more than last year, (£550) via AA for no particular reason.

"As brokers, we scour the marketplace Sir ... etc,etc... you wont find it cheaper ... insurance tax has gone up ... usual BS"

Did some interweb searches and the Coop insured me on same or better terms across the policy for just £230.

Similar story with Swinton and household insurance renewal and, again, Coop were massively cheaper.


----------



## Derekh929

Been speaking about this on M3 Cutters loads of members renewal jumped up, not that amount though


----------



## nick_mcuk

Derekh929 said:


> Been speaking about this on M3 Cutters loads of members renewal jumped up, not that amount though


That will probably be down to the number of BM's being nicked to order and the claim rates going through the roof.

No different to the 90's and all the hot hatches getting nicked then basically becoming uninsurable.


----------



## Derekh929

nick_mcuk said:


> That will probably be down to the number of BM's being nicked to order and the claim rates going through the roof.
> 
> No different to the 90's and all the hot hatches getting nicked then basically becoming uninsurable.


Not just BMW in London but merc and a few others with Comfort Access


----------



## Fentum

My latest one (2001 Alfa Spider) came down by £4 YOY yesterday!

The one before (2010 Panamera) was up 12% a few weeks ago. As did the previous two.

I'm 53, have a clean licence and seven cars (which obviously can't all be driven at the same time) and have 17 years NCB but I does not seem to count for much these days.

Peter

P


----------



## PugIain

I have to ring up and bloody moan EVERY single year at renewal time.
I wouldn't mind my insurance going up, if it wasn't for the fact I have a years no claims for every year I've been driving.

So that's nearly 20 years ncb then.


----------



## Rayaan

PugIain said:


> I have to ring up and bloody moan EVERY single year at renewal time.
> I wouldn't mind my insurance going up, if it wasn't for the fact I have a years no claims for every year I've been driving.
> 
> So that's nearly 20 years ncb then.


20 years NCB doesn't count for anything though

Most insurers cap it off at about 9 years.

I seem to be one of the lucky ones where I pay the same amount or less every year. Even made a £2.3k claim and the price went down by £50 :thumb:

Admirals renewal team is great IMO, knocked £150 off last time with a 5 min phone call


----------



## scrounger

My insurance is due in July and I did a comparison quote and it jumped 62%. Thankfully my current insurer sent me a renewal through which only showed a £60 increase. 

I think the IPT rate going up cause some ****** in parliament decides it.


----------



## Rayaan

scrounger said:


> My insurance is due in July and I did a comparison quote and it jumped 62%. Thankfully my current insurer sent me a renewal through which only showed a £60 increase.
> 
> I think the IPT rate going up cause some ****** in parliament decides it.


IPT went up by 2% I'm June so unless you're paying £3k a year for insurance, you can't blame the £60 increase entirely on the IPT.


----------



## tmitch45

Just had my insurance renewal through and its significantly higher than last year as expected I guess. Last year I paid £372 on a Mondeo Titanium Sport unmodified and I'd had on my policy that I'd had a claim within the last 5 years for repairs needed to my previous car which was my fault. So a year down the line and now I now haven't had a claim in the last 5 years and its gone up to £490. These renewal quotes are really taking the Michael and a really quick search on a comparison site and same level of cover if not better is available for £295. So what do people do would you take that or phone my current company (who I have no problems with other than the price) and see if they an match? Also how do people feel about insuring with these cheaper but lesser know companies like "quote me happy" and "Sure Thing" etc?

My other concern is I'll be changing cars during this insurance year so although I may get the price down for my current car will I be at their mercy when I change cars??


----------



## kingswood

With admiral and my renewal was higher by about a ton, £350 on a r32 in a crap postcode, so rang and said I cld find it cheaper and they said fine, see ya! 

Thing is I cldnt find it cheaper! 🤦🏻*♂ had to ring up with my tail between my legs and accept! 

Had a mini moan and they said it's because of recent changes in compo claims for life changing injuries. A quick google confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

kingswood said:


> With admiral and my renewal was higher by about a ton, £350 on a r32 in a crap postcode, so rang and said I cld find it cheaper and they said fine, see ya!
> 
> Thing is I cldnt find it cheaper! 🤦🏻*♂ had to ring up with my tail between my legs and accept!
> 
> Had a mini moan and they said it's because of recent changes in compo claims for life changing injuries. A quick google confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i guess the difference in my situation is my current insurance are taking the Michael and there are genuinely much cheaper quotes.


----------



## Guest

My renewal from Adrian Flux for a bmw 320i has also gone up. Only change in circumstances is another year's no claims bonus.

Moneysupermarket gives me a cheaper price of £390 from LV. The most expensive is over 6 grand :doublesho

Even Admiral (and Tesco) want over 3 grand.


----------



## tmitch45

Hugh said:


> My renewal from Adrian Flux for a bmw 320i has also gone up. Only change in circumstances is another year's no claims bonus.
> 
> Moneysupermarket gives me a cheaper price of £390 from LV. The most expensive is over 6 grand :doublesho
> 
> Even Admiral (and Tesco) want over 3 grand.


Do you think anyone actually ever takes these ridiculous £3k and £6k renewals? why are they so hugely different. I can under stand £50, £100, even £150 difference but £5600 difference??


----------



## MagpieRH

tmitch45 said:


> Do you think anyone actually ever takes these ridiculous £3k and £6k renewals? why are they so hugely different. I can under stand £50, £100, even £150 difference but £5600 difference??


It's because they don't want to refuse to make an offer, but they don't really want your business.

I put a tweet out about my insurance being ramped up the other day, and when Aviva responded I asked why. They gave some general platitudes, then pointed me to a document with reasons for changes.
None of the section about me and my car has changed
The only things from their end were ipt going up, and whiplash claims going down reducing the overall cost. I queried why my insurance went up 16% when those should about balance out, haven't heard from them since.

Admiral much cheaper on all comparison sites, will go direct to them to see what they offer, £0 excess as well. Looks like I'll be headed their way in a few weeks!


----------



## tmitch45

It funny there must be so many variables but it still puzzles me how sister companies can offer quotes that are so different. As you can probably tell I have no knowledge of insurance at all but they must use a similar risk profiling software program to work things out. 

I found Admiral to be quite expensive compared to others but I guess it depends on how how you view these things. Id rather pay slightly more and know that when I need to make a claim they are a great company. when I had to make a claim Admiral were great and within 2 hrs of a call to them I had a new window and then morning a new car radio unit. My worry is yes you might save £5 or £10 a month but if the service isn't great from the less well known companies then in my view its not worth it. In your time of need you need to know they have your back.


----------



## chrissymk3

Mine has shot up this year


----------



## MagpieRH

tmitch45 said:


> I found Admiral to be quite expensive compared to others but I guess it depends on how how you view these things. Id rather pay slightly more and know that when I need to make a claim they are a great company. when I had to make a claim Admiral were great and within 2 hrs of a call to them I had a new window and then morning a new car radio unit. My worry is yes you might save £5 or £10 a month but if the service isn't great from the less well known companies then in my view its not worth it. In your time of need you need to know they have your back.


Good to know, especially as they're consistently coming up cheapest for me.
Agree about spending a little more for a reputable company though - I went with a new company for my first insurance because they offered a premium about half what anyone else was offering, and that was still extortionate. Have used well-established firms since, never having had to claim so far (touch wood), I've no experience of that side of things, but I know how easily it can become a PITA.

I'm convinced much of the reason your premium shoots up every year is the whole auto-renewal thing. They say it's to prevent you becoming accidentally uninsured because you forget, but really it's so people who don't want to (or forget), end up paying much more than they would have in the past, because you'd have to contact them to arrange a new premium anyway. Maybe I'm cynical, but it all fits a bit too well really, especially when generally if you do phone them up, they're always able to offer some sort of discount off the renewal premium.


----------



## Taxboy

MagpieRH said:


> Good to know, especially as they're consistently coming up cheapest for me.
> Agree about spending a little more for a reputable company though - I went with a new company for my first insurance because they offered a premium about half what anyone else was offering, and that was still extortionate. Have used well-established firms since, never having had to claim so far (touch wood), I've no experience of that side of things, but I know how easily it can become a PITA.
> 
> I'm convinced much of the reason your premium shoots up every year is the whole auto-renewal thing. They say it's to prevent you becoming accidentally uninsured because you forget, but really it's so people who don't want to (or forget), end up paying much more than they would have in the past, because you'd have to contact them to arrange a new premium anyway. Maybe I'm cynical, but it all fits a bit too well really, especially when generally if you do phone them up, they're always able to offer some sort of discount off the renewal premium.


I'd agree with the auto renewal element. My renewal quote went up by £130 this month with LV. The strange thing was that LV were the cheapest via the comparison sites when I built a like for like quote ... but the comparison price was about £45 less than my renewal quote. When I contacted them no explanation was given but they kindly agree to match the price 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

My van insurance has gone from £28 a month to £48 with the renewal. I've tried a couple of comparison sites and they come out similar. Can anyone recommend somewhere to try direct?


----------



## Jack R

My renewal has just come through at £340 for the year fully comp, it's one of the positives about getting old although in all my time of driving it's the first time it's come down on a renewal without having to ring them and moan


----------



## Indi

JR1982 said:


> My renewal has just come through at £340 for the year fully comp, it's one of the positives about getting old although in all my time of driving it's the first time it's come down on a renewal without having to ring them and moan


You still need to ring them and moan mate, 
you will get more off if you do..


----------



## Jack R

Indi said:


> You still need to ring them and moan mate,
> you will get more off if you do..


:thumb:will do tomorrow as they've not added a 10% discount for having two policies


----------



## Andyblue

Not a hike, but a good reduction...

Daughters boyfriend by moving insurance and adding me has just seen his premium drop by £1000. So I get to drive his Levorg now  

He checked a few and the AA were £3000 more than he was paying previously...


----------



## nick_mcuk

Andyblue said:


> Not a hike, but a good reduction...
> 
> Daughters boyfriend by moving insurance and adding me has just seen his premium drop by £1000. So I get to drive his Levorg now
> 
> He checked a few and the AA were £3000 more than he was paying previously...


What the hell is a Levorg???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

A Fuji heavy industries product, badged as a Subaru. Legacy Evolution Touring.


Apparently.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

nick_mcuk said:


> What the hell is a Levorg???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subaru Levorg - thought I'd typed it in as that, oops, obviously didn't 

https://www.subaru.co.uk/levorg


----------



## Paul08

I have my 2 cars and my wife's all with Sheila's wheels. My cars are both modified to increase performance and really happy with their prices. My Fabia was 280 last year and has come down at renewal to 250 with no changes and I already have max ncd. I was really surprised when the quote came through, hopefully it will be the same for the other cars too when they come up for renewal next year.


----------



## uruk hai

I paid £210 last year, this year they wanted me to pay £279, a 33% increase ! I phoned them up and said don't bother automatically renewing it as I won't be paying that as long as I have a H in my A, they said we can discuss your renewal price to which I said "No need, I've got a much cheaper price so I won't waste any more of your time". The result was a renewal of £225 which I couldn't find anywhere else (unless I had a black box in my boot !).

I don't really like that I have to do this every year but this is game and to get a good price I have to play it !


----------



## percymon

Renewed mine with Aviva at start of the month - £25 less than last year.

House insurance due in 2 weeks - renewal gone up £35, but comparison websites after adding on all the extras come out even higher.

I used 1st Central once - the renewal was nowhere near competitive but the OP quote is taking the P. They have obviously decided whatever type of car it is is something they don;t want to be bothered with this time around.


----------

